# .175 Warwick"Black Label"-Where can I get it?



## Steelpulz (Jan 11, 2007)

This is from warwick.de, under "News-Headlines" 

"Its not possible to get lower  175 Black Label Bass String 

Warwick has been successfully distributing the Black Label brand of bass strings for many years. These quality, stainless steel, round wound bass strings are known for their extremely precise intonation and a warm yet brilliant sound (Warwick electric basses come equipped with those).

These strings, manufactured in the USA, have already been available in an unequalled band width as single strings in the dimensions of 0.015 to 0.145.


But the development also does not stop concerning strings, hence Warwick fulfills the demand for sturdier exemplars with the new 175 Black Label to supply the adequate hardware for down-tunings. The new 175 with a winding terminating towards the ball end is primarily suitable for the sharp-F tuning, more precisely for the sub-contra sharp-F with a frequency of 23.12 Hz "

Where can I get it?!?! Anybody know. I couldn't find any mention of them on the Warwick US site.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 11, 2007)

These aren't Warwick strings but Conklin sells some SIT strings that are pretty damn thick(.165 for low F# and .195 for low C#)


----------



## Steelpulz (Jan 12, 2007)

I ordered some Conklins on 12/26 and still haven't received them. That's why I am interested in the Warwicks. The .175 would probably be better for F# than .165 anyway


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 12, 2007)

Holy cow, 23Hz? Geez, most people can't hear that.


----------



## dood (Feb 2, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> These aren't Warwick strings but Conklin sells some SIT strings that are pretty damn thick(.165 for low F# and .195 for low C#)




The 175's are actually Conklin strings you say?? I'd be interested to find out what price they were available for. I'm in the UK and have set a deal with a company who make my low F# strings, as there are very few outlets doing these bigger gauge strings.


----------



## Variant (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.conklinguitars.com/accessories.html

Right column, "special steel singles"... Mine took about 3-days to get here to Phoenix from my order time.


----------

